

NSA Analyst LinkedIn profile - tamersalama
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jason-miller/39/741/a49
Summary<p>+Experienced SIGINT Geospatial-Metadata Analyst&#x2F;Intelligence Analyst&#x2F;Linguist<p>+Skilled in the use of several Intelligence tools and resources: ANCHORY, AMHS, NUCLEON, TRAFFICTHIEF, ARCMAP, SIGNAV, COASTLINE, DISHFIRE, FASTSCOPE, OCTAVE&#x2F;CONTRAOCTAVE, PINWALE, UTT, WEBCANDID, MICHIGAN, PLUS, ASSOCIATION, MAINWAY, FASCIA, OCTSKYWARD, INTELINK, METRICS, BANYAN, MARINA<p>+ Deployed to use SIGINT to provide Force Protection to American and allied personnel<p>+Acted as primary liaison for NSA during daily teleconferences with other government partners, exchanging ideas and information to maintain complete and up-to-date situational awareness<p>+Translated foreign language materials from Somali and French into English and made targeted briefings to strategic leadership regarding regional security matters<p>+Used a variety of tools and data to provide advanced threat warnings to American civilian, government, and military personnel<p>+Compiled supplemental threat summaries for specific topical meetings of senior leadership, providing them with a fuller global terrorism situational awareness<p>+Prepared topic-specific, detailed presentations for senior leadership using Powerpoint, Word, ZapGrab, ARCMap, and SIGNAV<p>+Routinely wrote articles for CT today, considered a “must-read” by Agency senior leadership and NSA representatives at other organizations.<p>+Collaborated with partners worldwide to enable efficient, real-time support in a 24&#x2F;7 shift environment<p>+Have worked in both foreign and domestic environments and managed to facilitate smooth exchanges between foreign partners that allowed for maximum efficiency of both parties<p>+Repeatedly called upon to train new employees in a variety of positions<p>+Improved the quality and immediate usefulness of office reporting, directly resulting in an increase of 15% in requests for this product.<p>+Able to filter vast amounts of data and reports to identify key information critical to ongoing projects
======
olympus
His profile looks a lot like he copied/pasted his OPR/EPR (performance report)
bullets. The big thing to remember here is that OPR/EPR bullets have to make
even small things sound like big things so everything is punched up to make it
look good. This is what happens when promotions in a bureaucracy are decided
by a few pieces of paper in a file. He's not really a super spy- probably just
a regular dude doing his job.

------
ampersandy
From his title, "Analyst at 20755", 20755 appears to be the zip code for a US
army base, which is the headquarters of the NSA.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_George_G._Meade](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_George_G._Meade)

------
il
So have we identified all of the intelligence tools helpfully listed in his
profile? I wonder what WEBCANDID means.

~~~
gcb0
Feels like a scriptkid resume...

